# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Մայրության անկյուն >  Մայրանալ՝ առանց ամուսնանալու

## Նարե91

Վերջերս հասարակության շրջանում լայն տարածում է գտել էս երևույթը. «Ի՞նչ պարտադիր է, որ կինն ամուսնանա, նոր երեխա ունենա:
Գուցե անձնական կյանքը դասավորել չի ստացվում, բայց արժե արդյո՞ք, որ  բնությունից տրված էդ շնորհից զրկվի»: 

Թեև հանրությունը  բավականին բացասաբար է տրամադրված երևույթին, այնուամենայնիվ, շատ հայ կանայք են այսօր առանց ամուսնանալու ունենում երեխա՝ հաշվի չառնելով շրջապատողների և հարզատների կարծիքները: 
Առանց ամուսնանալու երեխա ունեցող կնոջը մենք՝ հայերս, ինչ պիտակներ ասես՝ չենք կպցնում, դատապարտում,  բարոյազուրկ անվանում: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում՝ ճի՞շտ է մեր հասարակության նման մոտեցումը: Կիսվե՛ք ձեր տեսակետներով:

----------

Cassiopeia (10.02.2014), Jarre (06.02.2014), Sambitbaba (07.02.2014), Vardik! (21.02.2014), Այբ (07.02.2014), Մինա (10.02.2014), Մուշու (22.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (06.02.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Վերջերս հասարակության շրջանում լայն տարածում է գտել էս երևույթը. «Ի՞նչ պարտադիր է, որ կինն ամուսնանա, նոր երեխա ունենա:
> Գուցե անձնական կյանքը դասավորել չի ստացվում, բայց արժե արդյո՞ք, որ  բնությունից տրված էդ շնորհից զրկվի»: 
> 
> Թեև հանրությունը  բավականին բացասաբար է տրամադրված երևույթին, այնուամենայնիվ, *շատ* հայ կանայք են այսօր առանց ամուսնանալու ունենում երեխա՝ հաշվի չառնելով շրջապատողների և հարզատների կարծիքները: 
> Առանց ամուսնանալու երեխա ունեցող կնոջը մենք՝ հայերս, ինչ պիտակներ ասես՝ չենք կպցնում, դատապարտում,  բարոյազուրկ անվանում: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում՝ ճի՞շտ է մեր հասարակության նման մոտեցումը: Կիսվե՛ք ձեր տեսակետներով:



Էս շատի պահով վստահ ե՞ս, որ աշխարհում կա տենց բան, գիտեմ, բայց Հայաստանում դեռ չեմ լսել։

----------


## Alphaone

> Էս շատի պահով վստահ ե՞ս, որ աշխարհում կա տենց բան, գիտեմ, բայց Հայաստանում դեռ չեմ լսել։


ես լիքը դեպքեր գիտեմ ու լրիվ նորմալ երևույթ եմ համարում, եթե կինը իրեն չի գերագնահատում ու ռեալ պատկերացնում է, թե երեխայի ծնվելով ինչ պատասխանատվություն է ստանձնում:

----------

Ariadna (07.02.2014), Նարե91 (06.02.2014), Տրիբուն (07.02.2014)

----------


## Նարե91

> Էս շատի պահով վստահ ե՞ս, որ աշխարհում կա տենց բան, գիտեմ, բայց Հայաստանում դեռ չեմ լսել։


Հա՛, վստահ եմ. մերոնք լավ «եվրոպականցվել» են:  :Cool: 
Համենայնդեպս,  վերջերս ինչ-որ շատ եմ լսում , որ 28-35 տարեկան կանայք, հույսները կտրած, որ երբևէ կամուսնան, ճարահատյալ դիմում են էդ քայլին: Ու ճիշտն ասած, ես մենակ ուրախ եմ դրա համար:

----------

Մինա (10.02.2014)

----------


## Freeman

Ես էլ եմ ուրախ դրա համար ու պատրաստ եմ էդ կանանց օգնել  :Smile:  համենայն դեպս իրանց մի մասին  :Jpit:

----------

Աբելյան (07.02.2014), Աթեիստ (06.02.2014), Մ ա լ ա ն չ ո (07.03.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա՛, վստահ եմ. մերոնք լավ «եվրոպականցվել» են: 
> Համենայնդեպս,  վերջերս ինչ-որ շատ եմ լսում , որ 28-35 տարեկան կանայք, հույսները կտրած, որ երբևէ կամուսնան, ճարահատյալ դիմում են էդ քայլին: Ու ճիշտն ասած, ես մենակ ուրախ եմ դրա համար:


Լավ, հա, ճարահատյալը որն էր: Ամուսնանալու ցանկություն ունեցողը միշտ էլ կամուսնանա:

Արտակ, իրոք, կա տենց բան: Վերջերս շատացել են տենց կանայք, բայց ոչ թե գնում պատահական մեկի հետ սեքս են անում, այլ արհեստական բեղմնավորմամբ են ունենում: Անգամ կանանց գիտեմ, որ երկար տարիներ պլանավորում են: Ասենք, քսանյոթում որոշում են երեսունյոթում երեխա ունենալ: Դրա համար լիքը փող են կուտակում, որ երեխա ունենալուց հետո էլ մի երկու-երեք տարի չաշխատեն, կարողանան երեխային պահել:

Իսկ երևույթը շատ նորմալ եմ համարում:

----------

Alphaone (06.02.2014), Ariadna (07.02.2014), Cassiopeia (10.02.2014), Sambitbaba (07.02.2014), Աթեիստ (06.02.2014), Արէա (06.02.2014), Մինա (10.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (06.02.2014), Տրիբուն (07.02.2014)

----------


## Նարե91

> Լավ, հա, ճարահատյալը որն էր: *Ամուսնանալու ցանկություն ունեցողը միշտ էլ կամուսնանա:*


Չէի ասի, как раз էն մարդիկ ովքեր ուժգին ցանկություն ունեն ամուսնանալու, բանից պարզվում ա ոչ մի երկրպագու /կամ քյառթավարի ասած՝ «ուզող»/ չեն ունենում, իսկ ովքեր չեն ունենում ցանկություն, լիքը երկրպագուներ են ունենում… գնալով համոզվում եմ դրանում:

----------

Նաիրուհի (06.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէի ասի, как раз էն մարդիկ ովքեր ուժգին ցանկություն ունեն ամուսնանալու, բանից պարզվում ա ոչ մի երկրպագու /կամ քյառթավարի ասած՝ «ուզող»/ չեն ունենում, իսկ ովքեր չեն ունենում ցանկություն, լիքը երկրպագուներ են ունենում… գնալով համոզվում եմ դրանում:


Չկա տենց բան: Ով կպած ուզում ա ամուսնանա, ի վերջո ճարում ա իրա նման տունը մնացած մեկին: Ես դեռ չեմ տեսել նենց կնոջ, որ ուզենա ամուսնանա, բայց տենց էլ չամուսնանա: Ու ի վերջո, ստեղ մե՜ծ հարցական ա ով ա ում ուզողը: Բայց արդեն շեղվում ենք թեմայից:

----------

Cassiopeia (10.02.2014), Աբելյան (07.02.2014), Աթեիստ (06.02.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Չէի ասի, как раз էն մարդիկ ովքեր ուժգին ցանկություն ունեն ամուսնանալու,* բանից պարզվում ա ոչ մի երկրպագու /կամ քյառթավարի ասած՝ «ուզող»/ չեն ունենում*, իսկ ովքեր չեն ունենում ցանկություն, լիքը երկրպագուներ են ունենում… գնալով համոզվում եմ դրանում:


նեա... բոլոր աղջիկներն էլ ուզող ունեն. ուժգին ցանկություն (ինտենսիվ, ոչ թե էքստենսիվ  :Jpit:  ) ունեցողները ստանդարտներն են չափից բարձր դնում:

Թեմայի մասին՝ ինձ շատ հարազատ մարդկացից ա. շատ կիրթ կին ա ու շնորհքով, սովորող տղա ա մեծացրել: Հարցադրումն ա սխալ: Բնականաբար մենակով երեխա մեծացնելը զուտ մեթամատիկորեն կրկնակի դժվար: ՈՒ էս պարագայում միակ տրամաբանական հարցադրումը՝ արդյո՞ք պատրաստ ես դրան ու գիտակցում ես, թե ինչ պատասխանատվություն ես վերցնում: Բայց էտ նույն հարցը պտի դրվի նաև ցանկացած զույգի առաջ:

----------

Տրիբուն (07.02.2014)

----------


## Ariadna

Ամեն դեպքում ողջունում եմ նման կանանց։ Ես ինքս միգուցե զոհ գնայի հասա
րակության կարծիքին, չնայած, փաստորեն, շատ բաներում ես էլ զոհ չեմ գնացել, բայց ով որ էդ ռիսկին գնում ա մեծ հարգանքով եմ նայում։ Մարդու իրավունքն ա, եթե ինքը ապահովված ա, պատրաստ ա երեխա մեծացնել, ուրեմն՝ ինչու ոչ։ Ապահովվածն էլ շատ հարաբերական բան ա, կարող ա՞ որ ամուսին ունեն բոլորը մի այլ կարգի ապահովված են էս երկրում։ Կամ էլ ամուսնանում ու բաժանվում են, էլի երեխային միայնակ մեծացնում, ինչ տարբերություն։ Էս դեպքում ավելի հանգիստ ա մայրը, նյարդերը ավելի հանգիստ են, առանց կռիվ ու դավի, բաժանություն ու վեճեր, հանգիստ պահում, մեծացնում ա իրա էրեխուն, ինչ ա էղել։

----------

Alphaone (07.02.2014), Cassiopeia (10.02.2014), Moonwalker (07.02.2014), murmushka (07.02.2014), Smokie (13.02.2014), Աթեիստ (07.02.2014), Մինա (10.02.2014), Շինարար (07.02.2014), Ուլուանա (07.02.2014), Տրիբուն (07.02.2014)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Չէի ասի, как раз էն մարդիկ ովքեր ուժգին ցանկություն ունեն ամուսնանալու, բանից պարզվում ա ոչ մի երկրպագու /կամ քյառթավարի ասած՝ «ուզող»/ չեն ունենում, իսկ ովքեր չեն ունենում ցանկություն, լիքը երկրպագուներ են ունենում… գնալով համոզվում եմ դրանում:


Նարե ջան, հլը ճիշտն ասա, դու ուզու՞մ ես ամուսնանաս, թե չէ՞  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Վերջերս շատացել են տենց կանայք, բայց ոչ թե գնում պատահական մեկի հետ սեքս են անում, այլ արհեստական բեղմնավորմամբ են ունենում:


Ոչ միշտ, ես Հայաստանում առնվազն երկու կնոջ գիտեմ, որ ոչ թե արհեստական բեղմնավորությամբ են ունեցել, այլ իրենց մոտ ընկերական շրջապատի անդամներից  :Jpit:  Էդ զույգերը «զույգ կազմելու», ամուսնանալու կամ իրար հետ ապրելու մտադրություն չունեին, երկու հայրերն էլ արդեն ամուսնացել են ուրիշ կանանց հետ ու իրենց երեխեքն ունեն ու բոլորն էլ երջանիկ են:

Ի դեպ ստատիստիկան ասում է, որ առանց ամուսնության ծննդաբերությունները առավել տարածված են հյուսիսային ու արևելյան եվրոպական երկրներում, շատ երկրներում նման ծնունդները ընդհանուր ծնունդների 60-65 տոկոսն են կազմում:

----------

Cassiopeia (10.02.2014), Աթեիստ (07.02.2014), Մ ա լ ա ն չ ո (07.03.2014), Տրիբուն (07.02.2014)

----------


## Vaio

Շուշան Պետրոսյանը մի քանի տարի առաջ ասել էր, թե երեխա ունենալու համար ինչ պարտադիրա, որ կինը ամուսնանա....

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չկա տենց բան: Ով կպած ուզում ա ամուսնանա, ի վերջո ճարում ա իրա նման տունը մնացած մեկին: Ես դեռ չեմ տեսել նենց կնոջ, որ ուզենա ամուսնանա, բայց տենց էլ չամուսնանա: Ու ի վերջո, ստեղ մե՜ծ հարցական ա ով ա ում ուզողը: Բայց արդեն շեղվում ենք թեմայից:


Չէ, էլի, Բյուր, ես աղջիկներ գիտեմ, որ շատ են ուզում ամուսնանալ, բայց չեն կարողանում։ Ոչ միշտ են քո ասած ձևով տունը մնացածները հանդիպում իրենց նման տունը մնացածների։ Նենց որ տենց համոզված մի պնդի։

----------

Ariadna (07.02.2014), Arpine (18.02.2014), Vaio (07.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (07.02.2014), Նարե91 (07.02.2014)

----------


## Vaio

Լիքը լավ աղջիկներ կան չեն կարողանում ամուսնանալ, չի դասավորվում կյանքը, хоть убей, չի ստացվում, բախտները չի բերում, դե հիմա էտա, ինչ անեն...

Իհարկե, շատ դեպքերում աղջիկների խելքիցա լինում:

----------

Մ ա լ ա ն չ ո (07.03.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Առանց ամուսնանալու երեխա ունենալը երևի կարելի է նորմալ համարել, եթե կինը լրջորեն գիտակցում է դրա ողջ պատասխանատվությունը՝ թե՛ ֆինանսական, թե՛ բարոյական։ Ֆինանսականը նույնիսկ ամենակարևորը չի, իմ կարծիքով, որովհետև, ոնց որ Արիադնան ասեց, ամուսնացածների դեպքում էլ երաշխիք չկա, որ ծնողները կարողանալու են ֆինանսապես ապահովել իրենց երեխաներին։ Էստեղ խնդիրը միայն երեխային մենակ պահել–մեծացնելը չի։ Կա նաև երեխայի՝ ի սկզբանե հայր չունենալու հանգամանքը։ Տվյալ դեպքում կինը կարծես իր երեխայի համար որոշում է, որ նա ծնված օրվանից անհայր է լինելու։ Կա տարածված կարծիք, որ էդպիսի քայլը կնոջ կողմից ինչ–որ առումով եսասիրության դրսևորում է, որովհետև նա տվյալ դեպքում մտածում է նախ և առաջ իր մասին, ոչ թե երեխայի, որովհետև ինքն ուզում է երեխա ունենալ, իսկ երեխային, բնականաբար, ոչ ոք չի կարող հարցնել՝ արդյոք նա ուզում է անհայր լինել։ Բայց էդպես էլ որ նայենք, բոլոր մարդիկ էլ հիմնականում երեխա են ունենում նախ և առաջ իրենց համար կամ՝ որովհետև էդպես ընդունված է։ Մի խոսքով՝ բարդ հարց է։ Էստեղ մի բան է հաստատ. երեխա ունենալն ամեն դեպքում լուրջ պատասխանատվություն է՝ անկախ ծնողների քանակից։ Ուղղակի մի ծնող ունենալու դեպքում պատասխանատվությունը համապատասխանաբար մեծանում է, քանի որ բացի նրանից, որ հոգսերն են երկուսի փոխարեն մի հոգու վրա ընկնում, նաև որոշումներ կայացնելու պատասխանատվությունն է մեկի վրա ընկնում։

----------

Alphaone (07.02.2014), Ariadna (07.02.2014), CactuSoul (07.02.2014), Աթեիստ (07.02.2014), Ձայնալար (07.02.2014), Մինա (10.02.2014), Տրիբուն (07.02.2014)

----------


## John

իմ կարծիքով դա էգոիզմի «նուրբ», բայց երեխայի համար բավականին դաժան դրսևորում է: Չեմ ողջունում նման քայլի գնացող կանանց: Համենայնդեպս մինչև էն պահը, երբ ինքը նորմալ պատասխան չունի իր ապագա երեխայի «իսկ ինչո՞ւ բոլորը ունեն հայրիկ ու մայրիկ, իսկ ես միայն մայրիկ ունեմ»:

----------

Այբ (07.02.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> իմ կարծիքով դա էգոիզմի «նուրբ», բայց երեխայի համար բավականին դաժան դրսևորում է: Չեմ ողջունում նման քայլի գնացող կանանց: Համենայնդեպս մինչև էն պահը, երբ ինքը նորմալ պատասխան չունի իր ապագա երեխայի «իսկ ինչո՞ւ բոլորը ունեն հայրիկ ու մայրիկ, իսկ ես միայն մայրիկ ունեմ»:


Ջոն, հիմա լիքը կայացած, խելացի, ուժեղ կանայք կան, որ իրենց համապատասխան ամուսին չեն կարողանում գտնել, մարդ են, բախտները չի բերում, չեն հանդիպում: Տարբերակներ են.
1. մինչև վերջ երեխա չունենալ, ոչինչ, որ իրենց հրաշալի գենետիկ տվյալներ ունեն, չեն փոխանցի:
2. ամուսնանալ էնպիսի մարդու հետ, որ «քիչ թե շատ» հարմար է, ամուսնանալ ուղղակի ամուսնանալու ու երեխա ունենալու համար, ինչպես լիքը մարդիկ իմ շրջապատում արել են, որոնց զգալի տոկոսն էլ հետո ամուսնալուծվել է:
3. ուղղակի երեխա ունենալ լավ գենոֆոնդ ունեցող դոնորից, էստեղ տարբերակ հնչեց նաև շրջապատի վստահելի մարդուց:

Եթե կնոջ տարիքը հասնում է նրան, որ «բիոլոգիական ժամացույցը» սկսում է աշխատել ու ինքը դեռ չի գտել նորմալ մարդու, ում հետ կցանկանա կյանքը կապել, ապա ավելի խելամիտ եմ համարում երրորդ տարբերակը, իսկ երեխան փաստ չի, որ անհայր կմնա, նորմալ մարդու կարելի է երեխայի ծնունդից հետո էլ հանդիպել: Ու հա, հենց Հայաստանում ու ասածս բնավ ֆանտաստիկայի ժանրից չէ:

----------

Ariadna (07.02.2014), Աթեիստ (07.02.2014), Մինա (10.02.2014), Տրիբուն (07.02.2014)

----------


## John

> 1. մինչև վերջ երեխա չունենալ


Ալֆ, իսկ կա՞ մեկը, որ կարող է պնդել, որ հենց վաղը չի հանդիպելու նրան, ում հետ ապագայում երջանիկ ընտանիք կստեղծի: Էս տարբերակը թույլ էր. մինչև վերջ չէ, ուղղակի կարելի է այսօր երեխա չունենալ  :Smile: 



> 2. ամուսնանալ էնպիսի մարդու հետ, որ «քիչ թե շատ» հարմար է, ամուսնանալ ուղղակի ամուսնանալու ու երեխա ունենալու համար, ինչպես լիքը մարդիկ իմ շրջապատում արել են, որոնց զգալի տոկոսն էլ հետո ամուսնալուծվել է:


էս տարբերակը չեմ էլ ուզում քննարկել, բնականաբար չարժե ամուսնանալ նման պարագայում



> 3. ուղղակի երեխա ունենալ լավ գենոֆոնդ ունեցող դոնորից,


Լավ գենոֆոնդը ո՞րն ա Ալֆ ջան: Տենց ստուգելու ձև կա՞: Թե՞ գնում են բժշկի մոտ «ինձ արհեստական բեղմնավորում է պետք, ուզում եմ ունենալ կյաժ, կապույտ աչքերով սիմպո երեխա»… Բժիշկն էլ սրվակներն ա քրքրում, մինչև համապատասխան սպերմատազոիդ ճարի…



> էստեղ տարբերակ հնչեց նաև շրջապատի վստահելի մարդուց


Էս տարբերակը ինչ-որ բացում ա ինձ  :LOL:  շրջապատի վստահելի մա՞րդ: Ի՞նչ առումով վստահելի, որ ստեղ-ընդեղ չի ասի, որ ինքն ա երեխու հայրիկը…  վստահելի մարդու երեխեն իր աչքի առաջ մեծանալու ա ու իրան քեռի ասի… չեմ ընդունում ախպեր ես տենց բան…

Մարդը էլ ինչի՞ համար է բանական, որ բնազդներով ու բիոլոգիական ժամացույցներով պետք ա առաջնորդվի… 
Բռնաբարության համար էլ նույնպիսի արդարացում կարելի է բերել

----------

Այբ (07.02.2014)

----------


## Այբ

Ինչքան էլ ասենք, որ շատ խելացի, կայացած  կանայք կան, ովքեր պատրաստ են երեխա ունենալ առանց ամուսնանալու, բայց չմոռանանք, թե մենք որտեղ ենք ապրում՝ Հայաստանում, որտեղ ազգային մտածելակերպը առաջնային է: Եթե ուրիշ երկրներում կինը կարող է երեխա ունենալ առանց ամուսնանալու ու չնայած այն հանգամանքին, որ այդ երեխան,  մեկ է՝ զգալու է հոր կարիք, այնուամենայնիվ, գոնե չի զգա, որ ինքը «չթույլատրելի» պտուղ է: Իսկ Հայաստանու՞մ: Եթե մեկը ասի, թե ինչ կլինի, որ լավ ա արել այդ կինը, բա՞ երեխա չունենա, ապա 10 հոգին էլ հաստատ կասի, թե անբարոյական է: Երեխան էլ ստիպված է լինելու այդ ամենը լսել ու դրանով արդեն ինքը դժբախտ կլինի:
Էնպես որ լավ կլինի երեխա ունենալ ամուսնանալով:  :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ինչքան էլ ասենք, որ շատ խելացի, կայացած  կանայք կան, ովքեր պատրաստ են երեխա ունենալ առանց ամուսնանալու, բայց չմոռանանք, թե մենք որտեղ ենք ապրում՝ Հայաստանում, որտեղ ազգային մտածելակերպը առաջնային է: Եթե ուրիշ երկրներում կինը կարող է երեխա ունենալ առանց ամուսնանալու ու չնայած այն հանգամանքին, որ այդ երեխան,  մեկ է՝ զգալու է հոր կարիք, այնուամենայնիվ, գոնե չի զգա, որ ինքը «չթույլատրելի» պտուղ է: Իսկ Հայաստանու՞մ: Եթե մեկը ասի, թե ինչ կլինի, որ լավ ա արել այդ կինը, բա՞ երեխա չունենա, ապա 10 հոգին էլ հաստատ կասի, թե անբարոյական է: Երեխան էլ ստիպված է լինելու այդ ամենը լսել ու դրանով արդեն ինքը դժբախտ կլինի:
> Էնպես որ լավ կլինի երեխա ունենալ ամուսնանալով:






> Ալֆ, իսկ կա՞ մեկը, որ կարող է պնդել, որ հենց վաղը չի հանդիպելու նրան, ում հետ ապագայում երջանիկ ընտանիք կստեղծի: Էս տարբերակը թույլ էր. մինչև վերջ չէ, ուղղակի կարելի է այսօր երեխա չունենալ 
> 
> էս տարբերակը չեմ էլ ուզում քննարկել, բնականաբար չարժե ամուսնանալ նման պարագայում
> 
> Լավ գենոֆոնդը ո՞րն ա Ալֆ ջան: Տենց ստուգելու ձև կա՞: Թե՞ գնում են բժշկի մոտ «ինձ արհեստական բեղմնավորում է պետք, ուզում եմ ունենալ կյաժ, կապույտ աչքերով սիմպո երեխա»… Բժիշկն էլ սրվակներն ա քրքրում, մինչև համապատասխան սպերմատազոիդ ճարի…
> 
> Էս տարբերակը ինչ-որ բացում ա ինձ  շրջապատի վստահելի մա՞րդ: Ի՞նչ առումով վստահելի, որ ստեղ-ընդեղ չի ասի, որ ինքն ա երեխու հայրիկը…  վստահելի մարդու երեխեն իր աչքի առաջ մեծանալու ա ու իրան քեռի ասի… չեմ ընդունում ախպեր ես տենց բան…
> 
> Մարդը էլ ինչի՞ համար է բանական, որ բնազդներով ու բիոլոգիական ժամացույցներով պետք ա առաջնորդվի… 
> Բռնաբարության համար էլ նույնպիսի արդարացում կարելի է բերել



Շատ ճիշտ եք, է, եթե կա 1% հավանականություն, որ կարող ա իրա զույգին հանդիպի, թող սպասի 45 տարի։
Կամ որ դուք (հասարակությունը) չեք ընդունում, ուրեմն վերջ, դա սխալ ա։ Ճիշտը մենակ էս «նամուս» ու «թասիբ» հիվանդ հասկացություներ ստեղծած հասարակությունն ա։

Հուրախությունս ինձ, ես էս թեմայից իմացա, որ դա արդեն կա, իսկ դա նշանակում ա, որ հասարակությունը բուժվում ա։

----------

Ariadna (07.02.2014), Cassiopeia (10.02.2014), Freeman (07.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (07.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (07.02.2014), Տրիբուն (07.02.2014)

----------


## Այբ

> Շատ ճիշտ եք, է, եթե կա 1% հավանականություն, որ կարող ա իրա զույգին հանդիպի, թող սպասի 45 տարի։
> Կամ որ դուք (հասարակությունը) չեք ընդունում, ուրեմն վերջ, դա սխալ ա։ Ճիշտը մենակ էս «նամուս» ու «թասիբ» հիվանդ հասկացություներ ստեղծած հասարակությունն ա։
> 
> Հուրախությունս ինձ, ես էս թեմայից իմացա, որ դա արդեն կա, իսկ դա նշանակում ա, որ հասարակությունը բուժվում ա։


Իմ ասածը այն չի, թե ես չեմ ընդունում նման կանանց, իմ ասածը այն է, որ եթե Հայաստանում ես ապրում, ուրեմն պետք է հաշվի առնել որոշ հանգամանքներ: 
Ու ինչքան էլ էսպես խոսենք, թե լավ է, որ Հայաստանում հասարակությունը բուժվում է, կանայք կարող են առանց ամուսնանալ երեխա ունենալ և այլն, սխալ է: Մենք կարող ենք շատ հարցերում հասարակության կարծիքին դեմ գնալ (ու դա վատ չէ), բայց չենք կարող կանխել հասարակության կարծիքի ներգործությունը մեր կյանքի վրա: 
Առհասարակ, աշխատում եմ մարդկանց վարքը, նրանց կյանքը չքննադատել, հասարակության ընդհանուր մտածելակերպն էլ էնպես չի, թե շատ ճիշտ եմ համարում, ուղղակի կան բաներ, որ չես կարող հաշվի չառնել:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ամեն մարդու որոշելիքն ա: Իմ համար միակ խնդիրն էն ա, որ հասարակությունը նորմալ նայի դրան: Որ եթե մարդը որոշել ա երեխա ունենալ, իրա մեջ տարբեր բաներ կշեռքի նժարին դնելուց հարևանները որպես կշռաքար հանդես չգան:

----------

Alphaone (07.02.2014), Ariadna (07.02.2014), CactuSoul (07.02.2014), ԿԳԴ (15.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (07.02.2014), Ներսես_AM (07.02.2014), Ուլուանա (07.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (07.02.2014), տեսիլք (07.02.2014), Տրիբուն (07.02.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Եթե անընդհատ ասես՝ հասարակությունն էս չի ընդունում, էն չի ընդունում, ուրեմն էդ բաներն անել պետք չի, տենց էլ հասարակությունն էդ բաները չի ընդունի։ 25-30 տարի առաջ շալվար հագնող աղջիկն անբարոյական էր, ծխողը՝ էլ չասեմ։ Էսօր ամենապահպանողական «մեծ ախպերն» էլ թողնում է քրոջը շալվար հագնել, նույնիսկ հակառակը՝ հիմա կիսաշրջազգեստ չեն թողնում  :Lol2:  հիմա ի՞նչ, ոչ մեկը պիտի տենց էլ շալվար չհագնե՞ր՝ սպասելով, որ հասարակությունն ինքն իրեն կարծիքը փոխի։

Չէ, ախպեր, ես լիովին հասկանում ու աջակցում եմ էն կանանց, ովքեր ուզում են երեխա ունենալ առանց ամուսնանալու։ Ու թքած հասարակության կարծիքի վրա, որովհետև կարող է հինգ-տասը տարի հետո էդ կարծիքը փոխված լինի, իսկ կինն արդեն ֆիզիկապես ի վիճակի չլինի երեխա ունենալ ու տենց էլ ամբողջ կյանքում մեղադրի իրեն, որ ժամանակին չի ունեցել։ 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է երեխային անհայր մեծանալու «դատապարտելուն»՝ էդ ոչ առանձնապես սարսափելի բան է, ոչ էլ առանց ամուսնանալու երեխա ունենալը բացառում է էդ կնոջ կյանքում նենց տղամարդու հայտնվելը, ով հայրություն կանի երեխային։

Ուղղակի կինն ինքը պետք է էդ քայլին դիմելուց լավ ծանրութեթև անի ու վստահ լինի, որ միայնակ կկարողանա բոլոր դժվարությունները հաղթահարել։

----------

Alphaone (07.02.2014), Ariadna (07.02.2014), CactuSoul (07.02.2014), Cassiopeia (11.02.2014), Աթեիստ (07.02.2014), Արևհատիկ (09.02.2014), Մինա (10.02.2014), Նարե91 (07.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (07.02.2014), Տրիբուն (07.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոչ միշտ, ես Հայաստանում առնվազն երկու կնոջ գիտեմ, որ ոչ թե արհեստական բեղմնավորությամբ են ունեցել, այլ իրենց մոտ ընկերական շրջապատի անդամներից  Էդ զույգերը «զույգ կազմելու», ամուսնանալու կամ իրար հետ ապրելու մտադրություն չունեին, երկու հայրերն էլ արդեն ամուսնացել են ուրիշ կանանց հետ ու իրենց երեխեքն ունեն ու բոլորն էլ երջանիկ են:
> 
> Ի դեպ ստատիստիկան ասում է, որ առանց ամուսնության ծննդաբերությունները առավել տարածված են հյուսիսային ու արևելյան եվրոպական երկրներում, շատ երկրներում նման ծնունդները ընդհանուր ծնունդների 60-65 տոկոսն են կազմում:


Ռուֆ, էս ստատիստիկան մի քիչ խաբուսիկ ա, որովհետև ամուսնությունից դուրս ծնված երեխան միշտ չի, որ անհայր ա: Նույն Նիդեռլանդներում կամ Չեխիայում մարդիկ ապրում են իրար հետ, մի չորս հատ էրեխա ունենում, հետո էլ կամ ամուսնանում, կամ չէ:




> Չէ, էլի, Բյուր, ես աղջիկներ գիտեմ, որ շատ են ուզում ամուսնանալ, բայց չեն կարողանում։ Ոչ միշտ են քո ասած ձևով տունը մնացածները հանդիպում իրենց նման տունը մնացածների։ Նենց որ տենց համոզված մի պնդի։


Ան, եթե մեկն ուզում ա ամուսնանալ ուղղակի ամուսնացած լինելու համար, իրա համար կարևոր չի ով ա, ինչ ա, հաստատ կհանդիպի տենց մի տղամարդու, որը նույնպես ուզում ա ամուսնանալ ամուսնանալու համար, մնացած ամեն ինչն իրա համար կարևոր չի: Կարելի ա թերթում էլեմենտար հայտարարություն տալ, ու էդ հարցը շատ արագ լուծվում ա: Էդ դեպքերը, որոնց մասին խոսում ես, էն կանանց մասին ա, երբ կինը կոնկրետ չափանիշներ ա դնում տղամարդ ման գալիս: Բայց էդ դեպքում, փաստորեն, առաջնայինը ոչ թե ամուսնանալն ա, այլ կոնկրետ ձևի անձը:

Թեմայի հետ կապված... ժող, բացում ա, որ ասում եք՝ հասարակությունը սենց, նենց: Ասենք հասարակությունը բաժանված ընտանիքների էրեխեքին էլ ա թարս նայում, «ապօրինի» էրեխեքին էլ, տարիքով չամուսնացած կնոջն էլ, պաշտոն զբաղեցնող կնոջն էլ, ամուսնանալուց առաջ սեքս անող կնոջն էլ... է հետո՞: Ասենք չէ, ուրեմն հասարակությունը հիվա՞նդ ա:

----------

Alphaone (07.02.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆ, իսկ կա՞ մեկը, որ կարող է պնդել, որ հենց վաղը չի հանդիպելու նրան, ում հետ ապագայում երջանիկ ընտանիք կստեղծի: Էս տարբերակը թույլ էր. մինչև վերջ չէ, ուղղակի կարելի է այսօր երեխա չունենալ 
> 
> էս տարբերակը չեմ էլ ուզում քննարկել, բնականաբար չարժե ամուսնանալ նման պարագայում
> 
> Լավ գենոֆոնդը ո՞րն ա Ալֆ ջան: Տենց ստուգելու ձև կա՞: Թե՞ գնում են բժշկի մոտ «ինձ արհեստական բեղմնավորում է պետք, ուզում եմ ունենալ կյաժ, կապույտ աչքերով սիմպո երեխա»… Բժիշկն էլ սրվակներն ա քրքրում, մինչև համապատասխան սպերմատազոիդ ճարի…
> 
> Էս տարբերակը ինչ-որ բացում ա ինձ  շրջապատի վստահելի մա՞րդ: Ի՞նչ առումով վստահելի, որ ստեղ-ընդեղ չի ասի, որ ինքն ա երեխու հայրիկը…  վստահելի մարդու երեխեն իր աչքի առաջ մեծանալու ա ու իրան քեռի ասի… չեմ ընդունում ախպեր ես տենց բան…
> 
> Մարդը էլ ինչի՞ համար է բանական, որ բնազդներով ու բիոլոգիական ժամացույցներով պետք ա առաջնորդվի… 
> Բռնաբարության համար էլ նույնպիսի արդարացում կարելի է բերել


1. Ջոն, առաջին պնդումդ  :LOL:  բիոլոգիական ժամացույց ասելով՝ ես նկատի ունեմ, որ որոշակի տարիքից հետո կնոջ համար դժվար, էլ ավելի ուշ՝ վտանգավոր ու ի վերջո անհնար ա դառնում երեխա ունենալը ու երբ գալիս ա էդ տարիքը, կինն ավելի լավ ա երեխա ունենա, քան նստի թախտին, սպասի բախտին
2. հիմա դոնորը, ինչքան գիտեմ, էն մարդկանց, ովքեր դոնոր են դառնում, ստուգում են, որ առողջ լինեն, ժառանգական հիվանդություններ հնարավորինս քիչ ունենան, ինչը առողջ երեխայի ծննդի հավանականությունը կտրուկ մեծացնելու է
3. շրջապատի վստահելի մարդ՝ էս տարբերակն ինձ համար ընդունելի չէ, բայց մարդիկ հաջողված պատմության օրինակ էին բերել ու ես որպես կայացած փաստ էի նշել, որ թե որպես անձնական կարծիք
իսկ բռնաբարությունն իմ նշած փաստարկների հետ հեչ կապ չուներ, որ հնարավոր լիներ նույն փաստարկումով արդարդացնել  :LOL: :

----------

Աթեիստ (07.02.2014), Մինա (10.02.2014), Ուլուանա (07.02.2014), Տրիբուն (07.02.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շուշան Պետրոսյանը մի քանի տարի առաջ ասել էր, թե երեխա ունենալու համար ինչ պարտադիրա, որ կինը ամուսնանա....


Բա Նժդեհն ի՞նչ կասի ...

----------

Շինարար (07.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (07.02.2014)

----------


## Vaio

> Բա Նժդեհն ի՞նչ *կասի* ...


Նժդեհը շուտվանից մեզ հետ չի...

----------


## John

էս թեման էլ չեմ մտնելու, նենց որ ստորև շարադրելիքիս հետ կապված պատասխան կարող եք ուղարկել անձնական նամակի միջոցով, կամ, որ շատ ավելի հաճախ է պատահում փորձեք *ինքնահաստատվել* գրառումս մեջբերելով ու *գրածիս հետ կապ չունեցող*, բայց *ճիշտ* բաներ գրելով




> Շատ ճիշտ եք, է, եթե կա 1% հավանականություն, որ կարող ա իրա զույգին հանդիպի, թող սպասի 45 տարի։
> *Կամ որ դուք (հասարակությունը) չեք ընդունում*, ուրեմն վերջ, դա սխալ ա։ Ճիշտը մենակ էս «նամուս» ու «թասիբ» հիվանդ հասկացություներ ստեղծած հասարակությունն ա։
> 
> Հուրախությունս ինձ, ես էս թեմայից իմացա, որ դա արդեն կա, իսկ դա նշանակում ա, որ հասարակությունը բուժվում ա։


Արտակ ախպեր, ի՞նչ մի սրով-թրով …  ես ինձ իրավունք չեմ վերապահում ոչ ոքի փոխարեն որոշել, կամ իմ միտքը բացարձակ ճշմարտության տեղ հրամցնել… նենց եք անում մարդ ոչ մի քննարկման չմասնակցի
սիրուն, նուրբ, առանց որևէ մեկին վիրավորելու արտահայտում եմ կարծիքս ու ամեն անգամ հայտնվում են մի քանի հոգի որ հարայ-հրոցով հարձակվում են վրես…

ուրիշ թեմաներում հավասարություն-բան հարայ-հուրույ:

ու խի՞ պետք ա առանց ամուսնանալու հայրանալն ու մայրանալն առանձնացվի իրարից: 9 ամիս հղի լինելն եք ասոցացնո՞ւմ ծնող դառնալու հետ… ո՞րն ա տարբերությունը: Հասուն տղամարդիկ էլ կան, որ դեռ չեն հանդիպել իրանց կյանքի ուղեկցորդուհուն կամ ինչպես եք դուք կոչում

մենակ չասեք մայրական բնազդ-բան, էդ հեքիաթները լսել եմ

----------


## ivy

Հետաքրքիր է, որ բոլորը էն դեպքերի մասին են գրում, երբ կնոջ կյանքում «տղամարդ չկա», ու ինքը մեն մենակ որոշում է երեխա ունենալ մեծացնել։
Բայց չամուսնանալով երեխա ունենալը մենակ էս սցենարը չի ենթադրում։ Ինչը որ մեր հասարակության մեջ ավելի տարածված է, էն դեպքն է, երբ կինը ամուսնացած տղամարդու սիրուհի է և նրանից երեխա է ունենում։ Ամուսնանալ չեն կարող, բայց տղամարդը շատ հաճախ տիրություն է անում երկու ընտանիքին էլ։ Էդպիսի դեպքերն ավելի շատ են, բայց մնում են ծածուկ՝ տղամարդու օրինական ընտանիք ունենալու պատճառով։

----------

Cassiopeia (21.02.2014), Vardik! (21.02.2014), Մինա (10.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հետաքրքիր է, որ բոլորը էն դեպքերի մասին են գրում, երբ կնոջ կյանքում «տղամարդ չկա», ու ինքը մեն մենակ որոշում է երեխա ունենալ մեծացնել։
> Բայց չամուսնանալով երեխա ունենալը մենակ էս սցենարը չի ենթադրում։ Ինչը որ մեր հասարակության մեջ ավելի տարածված է, էն դեպքն է, երբ կինը ամուսնացած տղամարդու սիրուհի է և նրանից երեխա է ունենում։ Ամուսնանալ չեն կարող, բայց տղամարդը շատ հաճախ տիրություն է անում երկու ընտանիքին էլ։ Էդպիսի դեպքերն ավելի շատ են, բայց մնում են ծածուկ՝ տղամարդու օրինական ընտանիք ունենալու պատճառով։


Իսկ ավելի հաճախ լինում ա, որ ամուսնանալուց կարճ ժամանակ անց բաժանվում են կամ ամուսինը մեռնում ա, կինը ստիպված մեն-մենակ ա մեծացնում էրեխեքին: Բայց դե հասարակությունն էս դեպքերին էլ ա թարս նայում: Հա, անգամ մահացած հայր ունեցող երեխաներին թարս ա նայում: Հիմա ի՞նչ անի խեղճ կինը, որ հասարակությանը բավարարի:

----------

Alphaone (07.02.2014), Cassiopeia (21.02.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Համ էլ էդ անհայր մեծանալու վրա ինչի՞ եք էդքան կենտրոնանում: Էնքան ընտանիքներ կան, որ ավելի լավ կլիներ, որ երեխաներն առանց հոր մեծանային (շատ դեպքերում նույնը մայրերին էլ է վերաբերվում)

----------

Ariadna (07.02.2014), Cassiopeia (21.02.2014), Vardik! (21.02.2014), Աթեիստ (07.02.2014), Մինա (10.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (07.02.2014), Նարե91 (07.02.2014), Տրիբուն (08.02.2014)

----------


## Նարե91

> Եթե անընդհատ ասես՝ հասարակությունն էս չի ընդունում, էն չի ընդունում, ուրեմն էդ բաներն անել պետք չի, տենց էլ հասարակությունն էդ բաները չի ընդունի։ 25-30 տարի առաջ *շալվար հագնող* աղջիկն անբարոյական էր, ծխողը՝ էլ չասեմ։


Էդ ասեցիր, հիշեցի, որ տատիկիս մի 5 տարի առաջ մինչև համոզեցինք՝ շալվար հագնի, հոգիներս բերաններս եկավ:
«Ա՛յ բալա, բա դուք աբուռ ունե՞ք, կնիկն էլ շալվար հագնի՞»:  :Shok: 
 Ու իր բոլոր ընկերուհիները երբ կամաց-կամաց սկսեցին հագնել, ինքն էլ հագավ: Ասել կուզեմ, որ հասարակությունը քննադատում ա, բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ տեղում չի դոփում, առաջ ա գնում: Հա ի՞նչ...կրա՞կն ենք ընկել հասարակության ձեռը: 
Ծիծաղս գալիս ա, որ մի երկու տարի առաջ մի բան անելուց առաջ ասում էի՝ վա՜յ բա մարդիկ ի՞նչ կմտածեն: Լավ էլի, ես՝ իմ կյանքը… կարևորն ինձ կոմֆորտ ա, լավ ա… եսասիրություն չի, ուղղակի պետք չի կուլ գնալ հասարակությանը: Էդքան մի բան…

Թեմայի մեջ մնալով էլ՝ արդեն ասեցի, որ ուրախ եմ, որ համարձակ կանայք, ովքեր էդ քայլին գնում են, շատանում են:
Չգիտեմ եթե կյանքս չդասավորեմ, նման քայլի երբևէ  կդիմեմ, թե չէ, բայց որ իմ մտերիմ մարդկանցից մեկը նման քայլի դիմի, ես պատրաստ կլինեմ նրան պաշտպանել «հասարակության» քարկոծումից, դա հաստատ ա:

Հ. Գ. _մի հատ էլ օֆֆթոփեմ ու գնամ. մարդ որ կարծիք ա հայտնում, պատրաստ պիտի լինի լսել բացասական կարծիքներ ու կարողնալու դեպքում պիտի փորձի իր տեսակետը կա՛մ պնդել, կա՛մ արժանապատվորեն լռել, այլ ոչ դիմացինի խոսքի մեջ փորձի վիրավորական երանգներ փնտրել ու նեղանալ:_

----------

Ariadna (07.02.2014), Arpine (18.02.2014), Lusina (07.02.2014), Sagittarius (10.02.2014), Vardik! (21.02.2014), Աթեիստ (07.02.2014), Մինա (10.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (07.02.2014)

----------


## Արէա

Թեման սխալ ա։
Ընդհանրապես սենց թեմաներով ցանկացած քննարկում բավականին ոչ կոռեկտ ա։
Հասկանալի կլիներ եթե թեմայում քննարկվեր հասարակության վերաբերմունքը։
Էդ դեպքում պիտի ասեի որ հասարակությունն ավելի լավ ա քիթն իրեն քաշի ու չխոթի մարդկանց կյանքի մեջ։
Բայց էս ու նմանատիպ այլ թեմաներում ոնց որ մենք ենք նույն բանն անում։

----------

Աթեիստ (08.02.2014), Շինարար (07.02.2014)

----------


## Նարե91

> *Թեման սխալ ա։*
> Ընդհանրապես սենց թեմաներով ցանկացած քննարկում բավականին ոչ կոռեկտ ա։
> *Հասկանալի կլիներ եթե թեմայում քննարկվեր հասարակության վերաբերմունքը։*
> Էդ դեպքում պիտի ասեի որ հասարակությունն ավելի լավ ա քիթն իրեն քաշի ու չխոթի մարդկանց կյանքի մեջ։
> Բայց էս ու նմանատիպ այլ թեմաներում ոնց որ մենք ենք նույն բանն անում։


Թեման ստեղծվել ա` հասարակության վերաբերմունքը քննարկելու համար` 



> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում՝ ճի՞շտ է մեր հասարակության նման մոտեցումը: Կիսվե՛ք ձեր տեսակետներով:


Լրիվ այլ հարց է, որ քննարկումն ուրիշ ուղղով գնաց:

----------


## My World My Space

Մեր կողքի շենքում մի բժշկուհի կա՝ փոքր-մոքր, համարյա՝ թզուկ: Ամուսնացած չի, բայց ունի աղջիկ:Ես երբևէ չեմ լսել, որ որևէ մեկը նրա մասին վատ արտահայտվի: հակառակը, լսել եմ, որ գովում են, թե ոնց ա միայնակ աղջկան մեծացնում:
Հասարակական կարծիքը անձանց պահվածքից ա ձևավորվում, ու եթե շատ դեպքերում էդ միայնակ մայրերը ոչ միանշանակ վարք են դրսևորում, դա չի կարա ու չպետք ա տարածվի մյուսների վրա:

----------

Alphaone (07.02.2014), Ariadna (09.02.2014), ars83 (12.02.2014), CactuSoul (08.02.2014), murmushka (12.02.2014), Աթեիստ (08.02.2014), Արամէ (12.02.2014), Արևհատիկ (09.02.2014), Մինա (10.02.2014), Նարե91 (07.02.2014), Տրիբուն (08.02.2014)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Իհարկե իդեալականը ու կարեւորը լիարժեք ընտանիքն է, որը բացառություն է դարձել մեր օրերում, քանի որ ամուսնությունների մեծ մասը ֆիկտիվ են՝ տղամարդիկ կամ աղջիկները ամուսնանում են փողի տոպրակի հետ:

Սաղ սուտ է, մարդ պետք է կարեւորը երջանիկ լինի: Եթե առանց տղամարդ դա հնարավոր է, իսկ դա հնարավոր է, կինը կարող է հանգիստ մենակով էլ երեխա մեծացնի: Էստեղ հարցը ուրիշ է: Տղամարդկանցից շատերը մոռացել են իրենց առաքելության ու պարտականությունների մասին, ավելին, կարծում եմ քչերը կվիճեն, եթե ասեմ, որ տղամարդ տղամարդ գրեթե չի մնացել: Ուստի եթե կինը չի կարողանում գտնել նման մեկին, պետք չէ իր առողջությունը կործանի հայ հասարակության պատճառով, դեռ ավելին միայնակ կինը կարող է հաճախ ավելին ապահովել երեխայի համար, ոչ թե գումար աշխատի, մակաբույծ ամուսնուն էլ պահի, երեխային էլ, տունը մաքրի, հետն էլ արժանանա անշնորհակալ վերաբերմունքի:

----------

Ariadna (09.02.2014), Cassiopeia (21.02.2014), murmushka (12.02.2014), Vardik! (21.02.2014), Աթեիստ (08.02.2014), Մինա (10.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (08.02.2014), Տրիբուն (08.02.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հասարակությունը կարա իրա փասա-փուսեն հավաքի ու գնա գրողի ծոցը, որ իրա երկար ու մխտառ քիթը չմտցնի ուրիշի անձնական կյանքի մեջ: Ուզում են մայրանան ու վստահ են, որ բոլոր առումներով պատրաստ են դրան, թող մայրանան:

----------

Ariadna (09.02.2014), Cassiopeia (21.02.2014), Claudia Mori (08.02.2014), Sagittarius (10.02.2014), Աթեիստ (08.02.2014), Արևհատիկ (09.02.2014), Լեո (08.02.2014), Մինա (10.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (08.02.2014), Նարե91 (08.02.2014)

----------


## Լեո

> Հասարակությունը կարա իրա փասա-փուսեն հավաքի ու գնա գրողի ծոցը, որ իրա երկար ու մխտառ քիթը չմտցնի ուրիշի անձնական կյանքի մեջ: Ուզում են մայրանան ու վստահ են, որ բոլոր առումներով պատրաստ են դրան, թող մայրանան:


Էս իմաստով մենք շատ բան ունենք սովորելու իշխանությունից՝ թքած ունենալ հասարակության կարծիքի վրա :ՃՃ

----------

Arpine (18.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (09.02.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Իմ ասածը այն չի, թե ես չեմ ընդունում նման կանանց, իմ ասածը այն է, որ եթե Հայաստանում ես ապրում, ուրեմն պետք է հաշվի առնել որոշ հանգամանքներ: 
> Ու ինչքան էլ էսպես խոսենք, թե լավ է, որ Հայաստանում հասարակությունը բուժվում է, կանայք կարող են առանց ամուսնանալ երեխա ունենալ և այլն, սխալ է: Մենք կարող ենք շատ հարցերում հասարակության կարծիքին դեմ գնալ (ու դա վատ չէ), բայց չենք կարող կանխել հասարակության կարծիքի ներգործությունը մեր կյանքի վրա: 
> Առհասարակ, աշխատում եմ մարդկանց վարքը, նրանց կյանքը չքննադատել, հասարակության ընդհանուր մտածելակերպն էլ էնպես չի, թե շատ ճիշտ եմ համարում, ուղղակի կան բաներ, որ չես կարող հաշվի չառնել:


Այբուշիկ, գիտես չէ՞, սենց քո պես մտածողներն ավելի շատ են խորացնում հասարակության էդ ցավագարության աստիճան ուրիշի կյանքով ապրող մասսաների ազդեցությունը, քան հենց իրանք՝ էդ գեղցի բերան շաղ տվողները:
 Որոհետև եթե գեղցին իրա պարապությունից ու անգրագիտությունից ա որոշում՝ միայնակ կինը իրավունք ունի մայրանալ, թե չէ ու մի օր էլ համապատասխան բերանին ստանում ա՝ ավել պակաս խոսալու համար, քո պես մտածողներն էդ կարգի երևույթին գրեթե "իրավական" տեղ են տալիս ապրելու, զարգանալու ու ամրանալու մեր մեջ: 
Հենց էս քո ասածների կարգի լոզունգներով: Որ Հայաստանում ենք ապրում պետք ա դա հաշվի առնել ամեն ինչ անելուց առաջ:

----------

Ariadna (09.02.2014), murmushka (12.02.2014), Աթեիստ (08.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (09.02.2014), Ուլուանա (09.02.2014), Տրիբուն (08.02.2014)

----------


## Katka

Հասարակությունը մի կողմ. երեխան պետք է մեծանա լիարժեք ընտանիքում: Մաման պապա չի, պապան էլ մամա չի:

----------


## Նարե91

> Հասարակությունը մի կողմ. երեխան պետք է մեծանա լիարժեք ընտանիքում: Մաման պապա չի, պապան էլ մամա չի:


Դե էդ իդեալական տարբերակ ա,  բայց էդպես միանշանակ ասել էլ չի կարելի:
Ընտանիքներ գիտեմ, որտեղ մաման պապա ա, իսկ պապան ոչ թե մամա ա, այլ ավելի լավ ա` ընդհանրապես չլինի:

----------

Ariadna (09.02.2014), Arpine (18.02.2014), Cassiopeia (21.02.2014), Vardik! (21.02.2014), Աթեիստ (08.02.2014), Մինա (10.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (09.02.2014)

----------


## Katka

> Դե էդ իդեալական տարբերակ ա,  բայց էդպես միանշանակ ասել էլ չի կարելի:
> Ընտանիքներ գիտեմ, որտեղ մաման պապա ա, իսկ պապան ոչ թե մամա ա, այլ ավելի լավ ա` ընդհանրապես չլինի:


Ես ընտանիք գիտեմ, որ գեյեր են ու չես ջոկում` ով ա պապան, ով ա մաման ու էդտեղ մենակ մի հոգի ա տուժում` երեխան. դա էլ հասարակության կարծիքին դեմ գնալու արդյունքն է:  Ասածս այն է, որ միանշանակ է պետք ասել ու կան արժեքներ, որ պետք է պարբերաբար սրսկել հասարակության մեջ:
Իսկ մայրանալու երևույթը, անկախ ամուսնական կարգավիճակից ու հասարակության կարծիքից, գեղեցիկ է, եթե սիրած մարդուց է  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Ես ընտանիք գիտեմ, որ գեյեր են ու չես ջոկում` ով ա պապան, ով ա մաման ու էդտեղ մենակ մի հոգի ա տուժում` երեխան. դա էլ հասարակության կարծիքին դեմ գնալու արդյունքն է:  Ասածս այն է, որ միանշանակ է պետք ասել ու կան արժեքներ, որ պետք է պարբերաբար սրսկել հասարակության մեջ:
> Իսկ մայրանալու երևույթը, անկախ ամուսնական կարգավիճակից ու հասարակության կարծիքից, գեղեցիկ է, եթե սիրած մարդուց է


Լավ էլի։ Իսկականից՝ լավ էլի։

----------

Cassiopeia (21.02.2014), Աթեիստ (08.02.2014), Նարե91 (08.02.2014)

----------


## Freeman

> Ես ընտանիք գիտեմ, որ գեյեր են ու չես ջոկում` ով ա պապան, ով ա մաման ու էդտեղ մենակ մի հոգի ա տուժում` երեխան. դա էլ հասարակության կարծիքին դեմ գնալու արդյունքն է:


Ու երեխան ինչո՞վ ա տուժում

----------

Աթեիստ (08.02.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Գեյերին, հետերոներին, զոոֆիլներին, նեկրոֆիլներին, տերտերներին, ընձուխտներին պետք չի խառնել մի հարցին, որը վերաբերվում կոնկրետ կնոջը ու իրա սուվերեն որոշմանը, ունենալ երեխա թե ոչ, ու եթե ուենալ, ապա երբ, ոնց ու ումից:

----------

Alphaone (08.02.2014), Ariadna (09.02.2014), Արէա (08.02.2014), Մինա (10.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (09.02.2014), Նարե91 (08.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հասարակությունը մի կողմ. երեխան պետք է մեծանա լիարժեք ընտանիքում: Մաման պապա չի, պապան էլ մամա չի:


Հլա մի րոպե: Էդ լիարժեք ընտանիքը ո՞րն ա: Որ համ պապա կա, համ մամա՞: Էն, որ պապան սաղ օրը  մամային ծեծում ա, գնում ա ուրիշ կանանց մոտ, բայց պաշտոնապես էդ ընտանիքի պապան ա մնում, դա լիարժեք ընտանի՞ք ա: Եթե չէ, ապա ո՞րն ա լիարժեք ընտանիքը: Էն որ մաման ու պապան իրար սիրում են մինչև կյանքի վե՞րջ: Էդ դեպքում տենց քանի՞ ընտանիք գիտես: Ու ընդհանրապես, պետք է-ն ո՞րն ա: Եթե քո ասած լիարժեք ընտանիքում չի մեծանում երեխան, ուրեմն ի՞նչ: Մի ծալը պակա՞ս ա, թե՞ լիարժեք մարդ չի:

----------

Ariadna (09.02.2014), Cassiopeia (21.02.2014), Lem (09.02.2014), Nihil (13.02.2014), Rhayader (09.02.2014), Sagittarius (10.02.2014), Vardik! (21.02.2014), Աթեիստ (10.02.2014), Մինա (10.02.2014)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Տո լավ ա անում՝ մայրանում ա... Ում ինչ գործն ա վափշե...

----------

murmushka (12.02.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

Է վերջը մայրացա՞վ, ու՞մնիցա... ։morqur

----------


## Sagittarius

Էտ անհայր մեծանալու մասին մի բան ավելացնեմ. երեխեքի համար դա էտքան խնդիր չի լինի, եթե հասարակությունը դա անընդհատ չմատնանշի: 

Անհայր լինելը ամեն անգամ առանձնացնելով՝ դուք հասարակության ընդհանուր բացասական ազդեցությունն եք մեծացնում էտ երեխեքի վրա: Ես օրինակ թաք երեխա եմ, եթե հասարակությունը քույր կամ եղբայր չունենալը նման ծանր ընդուներ ինչպես հայր չունենալը, ամեն առիթով դա քննարկեր, մատնանշեր, ու ինձ ցուցադրեին «վա՜յ, ի՜նչ մեղք» ա վերաբերմունք, ես էլ շատ ծանր կտանեի եղբայր կամ քույր չուենանլը:

----------

Alphaone (10.02.2014), CactuSoul (10.02.2014), Cassiopeia (21.02.2014), Աթեիստ (10.02.2014), Արամ (10.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (10.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (10.02.2014), Տրիբուն (10.02.2014)

----------


## Hda

Աղջիկների բախտը բերել ա, բա հայրանալ առանց ամուսնանալու հարցը ոնց ա լինելու?: Հետո էլ ասում եք հավասարություն.....

----------

Cassiopeia (21.02.2014), Mephistopheles (13.02.2014), Vardik! (21.02.2014), Ձայնալար (10.02.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> Աղջիկների բախտը բերել ա, բա հայրանալ առանց ամուսնանալու հարցը ոնց ա լինելու?: Հետո էլ ասում եք հավասարություն.....


Սուրոգատով  :Smile:

----------

Նաիրուհի (10.02.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Աղջիկների բախտը բերել ա, բա հայրանալ առանց ամուսնանալու հարցը ոնց ա լինելու?: Հետո էլ ասում եք հավասարություն.....


Խոպան գնացող տղերքին հարցրու, մանրամասն կպատմեն:

----------

Cassiopeia (21.02.2014), Claudia Mori (12.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (10.02.2014)

----------


## Hda

> Խոպան գնացող տղերքին հարցրու, մանրամասն կպատմեն:


Քո ասածը մայրացնելն ա

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քո ասածը մայրացնելն ա


Դրա երկրորդ սերիան էլ էն ա, որ ուշ ժամին դուռը ծեծում են, բացում ես, բարուրով էրեխա ա դրած:

----------

Alphaone (10.02.2014), Chuk (10.02.2014), Աթեիստ (10.02.2014)

----------


## Արամ

> Ու երեխան ինչո՞վ ա տուժում


Կաթը խմելու համար, չգիտի որ մեկի մոտ գնա:  :Huh:

----------


## Smokie

Դեռ բոլոր գրառումները չեմ կարդացել, բայց մի հարց կա, որ ուզում եմ առաջ քաշել էս թեմայում: 

Գուցե մոր համար դժվար չլինի մենակով մեծացնել երեխային, բայց երեխայի համար դժվար չի լինի՞ համակերպվել էն մտքի հետ, որ ինքը հայր չունի ի տարբերություն իր ընկերների: Իմ կարծիքով կկոմպլեքսավորվի երեխան, գուցեև ժամանակի ընթացքում հաշտվի էդ մտքի հետ, բայց իր բնավորության վրա լուրջ ազդեցություն կթողնի անհայր մեծանալը: Գուցեև դա իր համար մեծ կյանքի փորձ լինի, բայց արդյունքում նա դառնա ծանրակշիռ, չշփվող, չվստահող,  վատատեսորեն տրամադրվի շրջապատող ամեն ինչի նկատմամբ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դեռ բոլոր գրառումները չեմ կարդացել, բայց մի հարց կա, որ ուզում եմ առաջ քաշել էս թեմայում: 
> 
> Գուցե մոր համար դժվար չլինի մենակով մեծացնել երեխային, բայց երեխայի համար դժվար չի լինի՞ համակերպվել էն մտքի հետ, որ ինքը հայր չունի ի տարբերություն իր ընկերների: Իմ կարծիքով կկոմպլեքսավորվի երեխան, գուցեև ժամանակի ընթացքում հաշտվի էդ մտքի հետ, բայց իր բնավորության վրա լուրջ ազդեցություն կթողնի անհայր մեծանալը: Գուցեև դա իր համար մեծ կյանքի փորձ լինի, բայց արդյունքում նա դառնա ծանրակշիռ, չշփվող, չվստահող,  վատատեսորեն տրամադրվի շրջապատող ամեն ինչի նկատմամբ:


Նենց հետաքրքիր ա՝ որտեղի՞ց են մարդիկ որոշում, թե, օրինակ, անհայր մեծացած երեխան բնավորությամբ ինչպիսին կլինի: Ինչի՞ վրա հիմնվելով են սենց եզրակացություններ անում:

----------

Աթեիստ (13.02.2014), Մինա (14.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (13.02.2014), Տրիբուն (14.02.2014)

----------


## Smokie

> Նենց հետաքրքիր ա՝ որտեղի՞ց են մարդիկ որոշում, թե, օրինակ, անհայր մեծացած երեխան բնավորությամբ ինչպիսին կլինի: Ինչի՞ վրա հիմնվելով են սենց եզրակացություններ անում:


 Կոնկրետ ես պատկերացնում եմ, վերլուծում ու ստանում իմ կարծիքը :Pardon:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կոնկրետ ես պատկերացնում եմ, վերլուծում ու ստանում իմ կարծիքը


Ո՞նց ես վերլուծում: Ինձ նենց հետաքրքրում ա քո մտքի ընթացքը: 

Ի վերջո, անհայր մեծացած երեխաների թիվն էնքան փոքր չի, որքան շատերիս թվում ա:

----------

Աթեիստ (13.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (13.02.2014)

----------


## Nihil

Իմ կարծիքով նման քայլի գնացող կինը ինքը պետք է պատասխանի այս հարցին: Կարծում եմ` տվյալ դեպքում իմ կարծիքը անիմաստ է` մանավանդ հաշվի առնելով, որ այս երևույթի մասին կարծիքս շատ սիտուատիվ բնույթ է կրում:

----------


## Smokie

> Ո՞նց ես վերլուծում: Ինձ նենց հետաքրքրում ա քո մտքի ընթացքը: 
> 
> Ի վերջո, անհայր մեծացած երեխաների թիվն էնքան փոքր չի, որքան շատերիս թվում ա:


Դե, օրինակի համար, հայրերը ո՞նց կդաստիարակեն իրանց տղաներին: Ըստ իմ տեսակետի հայրերը ֆիզիկապես են դաստիարակում իրանց տղաներին, ուժեղ տղա են դարձնում, հետո էլ կարող ա ճանապարհ բացեն դեպի աշխատանքային ասպարեզ, էսպես ասած՝ բիզնես: Ու ընդհանրապես՝ օգնում են իրանց խորհուրդներով նույնքան որքան և մայրերը: :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե, օրինակի համար, հայրերը ո՞նց կդաստիարակեն իրանց տղաներին: Ըստ իմ տեսակետի հայրերը *ֆիզիկապես* են դաստիարակում իրանց տղաներին, ուժեղ տղա են դարձնում, հետո էլ կարող ա ճանապարհ բացեն դեպի աշխատանքային ասպարեզ, էսպես ասած՝ բիզնես: Ու ընդհանրապես՝ օգնում են իրանց խորհուրդներով նույնքան որքան և մայրերը:


Ֆիզիկապես դաստիարակելը ո՞րն ա: Իսկ դեպի աշխատանքային ասպարեզ ճանապարհ բացելով ի՞նչ նկատի ունես: Էդ ճանապարհը ո՛չ մայրը, ո՛չ հայրը չի կարա բացի, երեխան ինքը պիտի բացի: Ու եթե նույնիսկ քո ասածները ճիշտ են, դա արդյոք նշանակու՞մ ա, որ անհայր մեծացած երեխան բնավորությամբ ուրիշ ա լինում, ինչպես դու վերևի գրառումներումդ ես նշել:

----------

Cassiopeia (21.02.2014)

----------


## Smokie

> Ֆիզիկապես դաստիարակելը ո՞րն ա: Իսկ դեպի աշխատանքային ասպարեզ ճանապարհ բացելով ի՞նչ նկատի ունես: Էդ ճանապարհը ո՛չ մայրը, ո՛չ հայրը չի կարա բացի, երեխան ինքը պիտի բացի: Ու եթե նույնիսկ քո ասածները ճիշտ են, դա արդյոք նշանակու՞մ ա, որ անհայր մեծացած երեխան բնավորությամբ ուրիշ ա լինում, ինչպես դու վերևի գրառումներումդ ես նշել:


Ֆիզիկապես դաստիարակելը իմ համար ուժեղ տղա դարձնելն ա: Իսկ դեպի աշխատանքային ասպարեզ ճանապարհ բացելով՝ ի նկատի ունեմ թեկուզ հենց իր մոտ աշխատանքի վերցնել: Չնայած համաձայն եմ, որ տղան ինքը պիտի որոշի որտե՞ղ ու ի՞նչ աշխատի:

Չգիտեմ որքանով են ճիշտ իմ պատկերացումները անհայր մեծացած երեխաների մասին, բայց մնում եմ էն կարծիքին, որ անհայր երեխան կոմպլեքսավորված ա մեծանում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ֆիզիկապես դաստիարակելը իմ համար ուժեղ տղա դարձնելն ա: Իսկ դեպի աշխատանքային ասպարեզ ճանապարհ բացելով՝ ի նկատի ունեմ թեկուզ հենց իր մոտ աշխատանքի վերցնել: Չնայած համաձայն եմ, որ տղան ինքը պիտի որոշի որտե՞ղ ու ի՞նչ աշխատի:
> 
> Չգիտեմ որքանով են ճիշտ իմ պատկերացումները անհայր մեծացած երեխաների մասին, բայց մնում եմ էն կարծիքին, որ անհայր երեխան կոմպլեքսավորված ա մեծանում:


Սմոք, նենց հետաքրքիր ա, իսկ էդ նույն հայրերը, որ իրենց երեխաներին ֆիզիկապես դաստիարակում են, ուժե՞ղ են: Դու քանի՞ ուժեղ հայ տղամարդ ես տեսել: Ինչ վերաբերում ա «իր մոտ աշխատանքի վերցնելուն», քանի՞ հայր ես տեսել, որ գործատու ա, որ կարա իրա տղային գործի ընդունի:

Իսկ քանի՞ անհայր մեծացած երեխա ես ճանաչում, որ կոմպլեքսավորված ա: Ես լիքը անհայր էրեխեքի գիտեմ, կարամ իրանց պատմություններն առանձին-առանձին պատմեմ, ու դու կհամոզվես, որ անհայր էրեխեքը բնավորությամբ հեչ էլ չեն տարբերվում հայր ունեցած էրեխեքից: Իսկ կոմպլեքսավորված երեխա կարող ա բռի-չոբան հայրն էլ դաստիարակել:

----------

Alphaone (14.02.2014), Smokie (14.02.2014), Աթեիստ (14.02.2014), Արևհատիկ (26.02.2014), Մինա (14.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (14.02.2014), Նարե91 (14.02.2014), Տրիբուն (17.02.2014)

----------


## Smokie

> Սմոք, նենց հետաքրքիր ա, իսկ էդ նույն հայրերը, որ իրենց երեխաներին ֆիզիկապես դաստիարակում են, ուժե՞ղ են: Դու քանի՞ ուժեղ հայ տղամարդ ես տեսել: Ինչ վերաբերում ա «իր մոտ աշխատանքի վերցնելուն», քանի՞ հայր ես տեսել, որ գործատու ա, որ կարա իրա տղային գործի ընդունի:
> 
> Իսկ քանի՞ անհայր մեծացած երեխա ես ճանաչում, որ կոմպլեքսավորված ա: Ես լիքը անհայր էրեխեքի գիտեմ, կարամ իրանց պատմություններն առանձին-առանձին պատմեմ, ու դու կհամոզվես, որ անհայր էրեխեքը բնավորությամբ հեչ էլ չեն տարբերվում հայր ունեցած էրեխեքից: Իսկ կոմպլեքսավորված երեխա կարող ա բռի-չոբան հայրն էլ դաստիարակել:


Լավ, դե որ ասում ես, ուրեմն մի բան գիտես :Jpit:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Համ էլ, Սմոք, հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ երեխան տղա լինի ու պապայի «ուժեղ տղա» դարձնելու կարիքն ունենա. կարող է աղջիկ ծնվի  :Jpit: 

Իսկ միայնակ մայրը հաճախ ավելի ուժեղ (ֆիզիկապես ու բնավորությամբ) տղա կարող է դաստիարակել, քան լիքը հայրեր, ովքեր երեխայի աչքի դիմաց նրա մորը ծեծում են/տարվա 11 ամիսը խոպանում են/էնքան թուլամորթ են, որ 40 տարեկանում դեռ իրենց մամայի ասածով են շարժվում/էնքան են իրենց գործերով զբաղված, որ երեխեքի համար ժամանակ չունեն ու մենակ անունով են հայր։ Ու սենց լիքը դեպքեր կարող եմ ասել։

Սաջիտարիուսը մի լավ միտք էր արտահայտել. մենք՝ հասարակություն կոչվածն ենք էդ կոմպլեքսները մտցնում մարդկանց մեջ։ Եթե մենք մեր միջից հանենք էն կարծրատիպը, որ հայր չունեցող երեխան ինչ-որ պակասություն ունի, երեխան հեչ էլ կոմպլեքսավորվելու կարիք չի ունենա։

----------

Alphaone (14.02.2014), Arpine (18.02.2014), Lílium (19.02.2014), Աթեիստ (14.02.2014), ԿԳԴ (15.02.2014), Մինա (14.02.2014), Նարե91 (14.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (14.02.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ֆիզիկապես դաստիարակելը ո՞րն ա: Իսկ դեպի աշխատանքային ասպարեզ ճանապարհ բացելով ի՞նչ նկատի ունես: Էդ ճանապարհը ո՛չ մայրը, ո՛չ հայրը չի կարա բացի, երեխան ինքը պիտի բացի: Ու եթե նույնիսկ քո ասածները ճիշտ են, դա արդյոք նշանակու՞մ ա, որ անհայր մեծացած երեխան բնավորությամբ ուրիշ ա լինում, ինչպես դու վերևի գրառումներումդ ես նշել:


Բյուր, դու *ՊԱՊՊՊԱՅԻ* ինստիտուտը Հայաստանում լրիվ կասկածի տակ ես դնում  :LOL:

----------

Arpine (18.02.2014), Mephistopheles (20.02.2014), Աթեիստ (14.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (14.02.2014), Վիշապ (15.02.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ճիշտ տղեն (չբարդույթավորված, դաստիարակված, կիրթ, ֆիզիկապես և հոգեպես ուժեղ, իր ապագան հստակ պատկերացնող, հասարակության համար օգտակար ....), որ քուչում հարցնեն, ինչը, ոնց, երբ, որտեղից, պիտի պաստասխանի.
-Աբեր, պապան ա սաղ արել, պապաաաաա՜ն ....

----------

Arpine (18.02.2014), Mephistopheles (20.02.2014), Smokie (17.02.2014), Աթեիստ (14.02.2014), Մ ա լ ա ն չ ո (08.03.2014), Նաիրուհի (14.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (14.02.2014), Վիշապ (15.02.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

Մի բան մտքովս անցավ, վերադարձա էս թեմա, ուրեմն եթե իդեալական տարբերակով նայենք, ապա բնականաբար ավելի լավ է, որ երկու ծնողն էլ ու ցանկալի ա երկու սեռի ծնողն էլ առկա լինեն, բայց եթե կինը կամ թեկուզ հենց տղամարդը երեխա են ցանկանում, բայց չեն հանդիպել էնպիսի մարդու, ում հետ պատրաստ են երեխա դաստիարակել, չի նշանակում, որ պիտի սպասեն էնքան, մինչև ֆիզիոլոգիապես էլ ի վիճակի չլինեն երեխա ունենալ: Ես անգամ էս միջնադարյան քաղաքում ապրելով հանդերձ եթե ցանկանամ երեխա ունենալ, ապա կգերադասեմ ունենալ առանց ամուսնանալու, քան երեխա ունենալու համար ճարահատյալ ամուսնանալ ինչ-որ մեկի հետ, ում հետ չեմ ցանկանում ու պատրաստ չեմ կյանքս կապել:

----------

Աթեիստ (19.02.2014), Արևհատիկ (26.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (19.02.2014), Նարե91 (19.02.2014)

----------


## Vardik!

Եկա էս թեմայում մի բան պատմեմ:  :Jpit: 

Մի չորս տարի առաջ մեր ծանոթներից մեկի աղջիկը երեխա ունեցավ առանց ամուսնանալու: Նշանվել էր,նշանածի հետ համարյա մի տարի ապրել էին միասին: Հետո թե ինչն էր պատճառ եղել՝ չիմացանք,բայց հարսանիքից մի 15 օր առաջ բաժանվեցին,իսկ 3 ամիս հետո էդ աղջիկը երեխա ունեցավ: Լավ հիշում եմ,թե իրա հասցեին ինչ սիրուն պիտակներ էին կպցնում: Իսկ էն անպատասխանատու սրիկային արդարացնողներ էլ եղան նույնիսկ: Էս չի՞ հասարակությունը: Ինչևէ,էդ աղջիկը չվախեցավ մենակ երեխա ունենալուց ու պահելուց: Ու իրեն վատ ապագա գուշակողները ապտակ ստացած կզգան իրենց.օրերս ինքն ամուսնացավ ուրիշ տղամարդու հետ,որն իրեն ընդունեց 4 տարեկան երեխայի հետ: 

Էնպես որ,գտնում եմ,որ լավ երեխա դաստիարակելու համար ամուսնացած լինելը չափանիշ չէ: Կյանքը տարբեր ձևա դասավորվում տարբեր մարդկանց մոտ: Ամենքի համար նույն սցենարը չի անցնում:

----------

Alphaone (21.02.2014), Cassiopeia (21.02.2014), Smokie (21.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (21.02.2014)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Մինչև ամուսնանալը մտքիս դրել էի, որ եթե մինչև 30 տարեկան չամուսնացա, երեխա եմ ունենալու չգիտեմումից  :LOL:  Դե, «բախտս չբերեց» ու հիմա երեք երեխաների մայր եմ։ 
Ուզում եմ ասել, որ լրիվ դրական եմ նայուն նման որոշումներին ու փաստերին։ Թքած հասարակության վրա։ Եթե հանկարծ ինչ-որ բան պատահի քեզ, էդ հասարակության քանի՞ տոկոսը թևութիկունք կկանգնի քեզ։ Հըլը մի բան էլ հակառակը, ամեն ինչ նենց շուռ ու մուռ կտան, որ մեղավոր լինես։ Այսինքն հասարակության խոսելու ու բամբասանքի առիթն անպակաս է։ 
Մի կյանք ունես, ու քո համար պիտի ապրես, ոչ թե հասարակության։ Եթե կինը երեխա պահելուց, դաստիարակելուց հաճույք է ստանում, եթե նրա առաքելությունը մայրանալն ա, ապա նա պիտի հասնի դրան։ Նա կարա թե մայր, թե հայր լինի երեխայի համար։ 
Ինձ թվում ա, որ երեխայի բնավորության արմատները վաղ տարիքից են գցվում։ եթե երեխային դեռ վաղ, նոր գիտակցել սկսվող տարիքում անընդհատ «չկաթացնեն» որ անհայր է մեծանում, ինքը մի քիչ մեծանա, հեչ չի էլ մտածի էդ մասին։ Ուղղակի պետք ա համապատասխան բացատրություն գտնել, մինչև երեխան սկսի քիչ թե շատ հասկանա իրականությունը։

----------

Nimra (22.02.2014), Smokie (21.02.2014), Vardik! (21.02.2014), Աթեիստ (21.02.2014), Արամ (23.02.2014), Արևհատիկ (26.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (21.02.2014), Նարե91 (21.02.2014), Շինարար (21.02.2014)

----------

